# WCAX-DT will move to channel 22



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, October 06, 2005 8:56 AM
Subject: RE: Channel 22

Thanks for your note.

Yes, WCAX-DT will end up on channel 22. We will begin DTV broadcasting late next year on channel 53. When the full conversion to DTV occurs and analog broadcasting ends, probably in late 2008 or early 2009, we will shift to channel 22 as our permanent channel. This rather cumbersome two-step process was mandated by the FCC. However, it should be fairly transparent to viewers given the way the new DTV sets work.

Peter Martin

President, WCAX-TV

Phone: 802-652-6400 Fax: 802-652-6319

-----Original Message-----
From: 
Sent: Wednesday, October 05, 2005 11:11 PM
To: 
Subject: Channel 22

Is it true that WCAX-DT will move to channel 22?


----------



## Vermonter (Nov 15, 2004)

Be nice if he granted waivers for us to receive Directv national CBS HD Feed.....


----------

